# Dermalogica?



## ashk36 (Feb 17, 2009)

So I've been reading a lot about Dermalogica's products, and I'm wondering where are the best places to find them? I found a bit online, and I know of a spa in my area that sells their products, but I have no doubt that they'll be overpriced as all hell. So where do you guys get yours? If there's a website that sells Dermalogica for a decent price, please post! TIA!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Feb 17, 2009)

skinstore.com or dermstore.com


----------



## Suri (Feb 19, 2009)

You can get them at Ulta retail store... I saw that they sell them there but not online though... I used to use Dermalogica.. but only a few of their products.. They are kind of pricey.. so I went to get the OTC acne kit at walmart which works for me... and cheap too.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2009)

I get mine from whatgreatskin.com


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 23, 2009)

Homepage - Dermalogica USA

There is a 'find a store' section. The products may cost more than your drugstore products but they are very good quality and very results driven. Just never buy from e-bay, there are too many fakes about and I wouldn't put anything on my skin if I was unsure of where it came from.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a site that I have used to by Dermalogica from....

Skin Care Rx - Skin Care Products from Obagi, Skinceuticals, Jan Marini, MD Forte and Kinerase


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2009)

Well automatically, everywhere SHOULD be selling them at double what their store/spa pays... That's just how it works.  Go to your local spa and buy it there.  When buying from there, you know it's fresh and good quality stuff, whereas the cheaper places may have older product.


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Well automatically, everywhere SHOULD be selling them at double what their store/spa pays... That's just how it works. Go to your local spa and buy it there. When buying from there, you know it's fresh and good quality stuff, whereas the cheaper places may have older product._

 
This is very true, most skincare only has a shelf life of approx 3 years unopened and they don't have the manufacture date on them.


----------

